# المعطي المسرور يحبه الله



## white rose (6 أغسطس 2009)

*من يزرع بالشح فبالشح يحصد و من يزرع بالبركات فبالبركات ايضا يحصد . كل واحد كما بقلبه ليس عن حزن او اضطرار . لأن المعطي المسرور يحبه الله . ( كو : 9 : 6/7 )*


*اعطانا الله محبة بلا شروط 

اعطانا الله تسامحا بلا حدود

اعطانا الله سلاما ابديا

اعطانا الله نورا كي لا يبقى احدا في الظلمة

اعطانا الله ... ولا يريد بالمقابل الا قلوبا نقية طاهرة

فهل نبخل على الآخرين بما اعطاه الله لنا مجانا ...؟؟

لم لا نعطي بقلب سعيد و مخلص ..؟؟

لم لا نساعد بهمة و اخلاص ..؟*

*والله قادر ان يزيدكم كل نعمة . ( كو : 9 : 8 )*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

الطعام الالهي الذي يعطينا اياه الله  لا يزول

 من فمنا مهما تذوقنا من الاطعمة البشرية

اذا  فلنعطي بقلب سعيد و مخلص وهو يزيدنا..

رائع موضوع يا وايت

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## white rose (8 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الطعام الالهي الذي يعطينا اياه الله  لا يزول
> 
> من فمنا مهما تذوقنا من الاطعمة البشرية
> 
> ...



*شكرا كليمو

بفضل تشجيعك الي و بعد تردد كتير طويل مني هاي اول مشاركة روحية الي

ميرسي كتير

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (8 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*ميرسي ماجد

يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (8 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا كوكو

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
الرب يكون معك


----------



## white rose (8 أغسطس 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



*شكرا اخي العزيز

يسوع ينور حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (8 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*شكرا هابي

ميرسي لمرورك

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (8 أغسطس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> الرب يكون معك



*ميرسي يا رنا لمرورك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------

